# The Top 10 most important people in the history of computers...



## Lanks

I read this the other day, found it really quite interesting.

http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/gene...-important-people-in-the-history-of-computers

*10. Charles Babbage (26 December 1791 - 18 October 1871) - *Came up with the idea of an electrical computer
*9. Alan Turing (23 June 1912 - 7 June 1954)-*Created the Bombe computer, to break the Enigma code, saving millions of lives in the war.
*8. Tommy Flowers - *Built world's first electrical computer, Colossus, to break the Lorenz Cipher. Helped design the all-electronic General Post Office system.
*7. John von Neumann (28 December 1903 - 8 February 1957) - *Great mathematician, came up with computer architecture.
*6. Douglas Engelbart (30 January 1925) - *Developed modern computer interaction standards. Change the mouse from a 2 wheeled wooden object, to what we still use today.
*5. Steve Jobs (24 February 1955) - *Apple...
*4. Philip Don Estridge (23 June 1937 - 2 August 1985) - *Developed the IBM PC
*3. Gordon Moore (3 January 1929) - *Co founder of Intel, eponymous law.
*2. Bill Gates (28 October 1955) - *Microsoft
*1. Tim Berners-Lee (8 June 1955) - *inventor of the World Wide Web.

lanks


----------



## loserOlimbs

First: Not news, opinions of some one...
Seconde? How is Steve Jobs #5? On that list I'd say he's 10... Babbage certainly did more than jobs!


----------



## Lanks

loserOlimbs said:


> First: Not news, opinions of some one...


I posted it in the news forum, as it is from Expert Reviews "latest news" section.

But yes, i suppose it is their opinion, not factual news, although where would it be best to post the link on TSG?? Not too sure to be honest...


----------



## valis

news forum is fine.....


----------



## loserOlimbs

I guess my statement was more along the lines of... these guys are well known, and for some time well known figures. I don't see a correlation between Alan Turing and today's 'news'...

Maybe we need a Tech articles/ debates section...

I'm not griping BTW... I'm just a little blunt with my opinions and lack the social skills to express my feelings


----------



## Lanks

loserOlimbs said:


> I guess my statement was more along the lines of... these guys are well known, and for some time well known figures. I don't see a correlation between Alan Turing and today's 'news'...
> 
> Maybe we need a Tech articles/ debates section...
> 
> I'm not griping BTW... I'm just a little blunt with my opinions and lack the social skills to express my feelings


Dont worry about it mate, i can see what you're saying, but i guess at the same time, it was meant to be a "history" article... Anyhow, it doesn't matter  Take it easy


----------

